# generac 55g rv generator



## petesam (Mar 14, 2006)

Hiya all , I have recently bought a rexhall aerbus 2001 model with a generac 55g generator .All is well ,except i have no information on said geni. I have the manual for a Q-55lp which is slightly different.I would appreciate any help. thanks Petesam.


----------



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Petesam 

Generac Gennie. I have manual for the 40g dont know if it applies as yours except not as big, may be the same but not as big output.
Let me know if you want a copy.

Big Frank

P S Spent many a night at Bolton Palais Dancing


----------

